# printing



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

This may be the wrong forum; I don't see one 'righter' though.

What is the significance of the concern about 'printing', i.e. the external indication that you are wearing a pistol? Is it social, legal, a 'come-on'? What?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It can be a little bit of all of that. 

I don't mind a little bit of printing, but if I can tell you the make / model of your gun while it's under your shirt, you're not really fooling any body. 

The point of a concealed firearm is that it is concealed. 

If I wanted people to know I was carrying a gun I'd open carry.

There are such places that have been deemed non-permissive environments (NPE), no don't get me wrong it is still legal to carry there but you would do well not to be identified as carrying a pistol there for the headaches associated with nannies calling the cops on you for being armed. 

If you need to carry in a NPE, you want the gun to be undetected.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*In some jurisdictions,,,*

In some jurisdictions,,,
If a cop can see you are carrying,,,
They can and will cite you for brandishing.

I had to endure a 10 minute lecture from a Payne County Sheriff one day,,,
He saw the outline of my holstered pistol and decided I needed a good talking to.

So because he had a badge and authority,,,
I had to abide and accept being lectured to like a teenaged idiot.

Oklahoma went to open carry just over a year ago,,,
That stopped all of that kind of crap.

Aarond

.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> In some jurisdictions,,,
> If a cop can see you are carrying,,,
> They can and will cite you for brandishing.
> 
> ...


l
Does open carry allow you to ccw with an obvious print. I'm ignorant when open carry and CCW are allowed? Is there a license or permit required to open carry or CCW in "your state obviously"


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It all depends on the state and local laws. For example, Alabama is an open carry state, but it depends on where you are as to how the local LEO will deal with you. Also, in Alabama, you can open carry, but if you do not have a CC permit, you cannot carry a loaded gun in your car, so in essence, you'd better be on foot if you want to open carry without a CC permit. 

I don't want to print. I think there is a difference btwn "printing" and a part of your weapon (grip) causing your shirt to flare out a little or maybe pointing. That could be a cell phone or a heart monitor for all anyone knows. But when you can tell that what is making the shirt flare is distinctively the grip of a pistol, that is printing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic:


> Does open carry allow you to ccw with an obvious print. I'm ignorant when open carry and CCW are allowed? Is there a license or permit required to open carry or CCW in "your state obviously"


If your state is a "Constitutional Carry" (meaning no permit required to carry open or concealed) state such as the one I live in it's not an issue. At one time it was only legal here in Arizona to carry openly and it had to be obvious that you were carrying a gun both on the street and in a vehicle. The firearm had to be visible and your clothing could not cover it, not even partially. They then went to requiring a permit to carry concealed, without a permit you could still open carry under the same rules as before. About 4 1/2 years ago Arizona went "Constitutional Carry". Permits are available for reciprocity purposes with other states for those who desire one. I can't speak for other states but I imagine their laws are similar to Arizona's before we went "Constitutional Carry". Otherwise why would they require a permit to carry concealed but not openly? Open carry means just that, the firearm has to be in plain view to any observer. It wouldn't make any sense to say you can cover it with clothing but it must "print" and as long as that requirement is met it would be considered open carry. Then again a lot of gun laws do not make any sense.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The reciprocal makes a lot of sense. 
" Constitutional Carry " very nice.
I'm thinking about leaving NY. Not because of the gun laws, but for other reasons.
I do have a fla.and ny CCW.
I feel as though we are losing ground, the Liberal states of NY and CALIF. are like a spreading cancer.
Thanks pic


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

In Georgia, with a Georgia Weapons License, one can either Open, or Concealed Carry. Without the GWL, one can only carry (open or concealed) in 4 places: a) in your home b) on your property c) in your car d) in your place of business.

Printing is not an issue, as long as you have a GWL.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Any jurisdiction that calls 'printing' _brandishing_ is misusing the English language.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

in Wisconsin with a valid ccw permit you can go open or concealed. No worries about printing or a "peekaboo" with a LEO. To my way of thinking, it only takes a little more thought and planning to wear clothing and a holster that keeps your secret safe. You really have little to gain and much to lose by allowing others to know you are carrying IMHO.
Goldwing


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Indiana issues a LTCH, which doesn't distinguish between OC or CC. So I never worry about printing because it isn't illegal; although it might cause some hoplophobic drama queen to throw a conniption fit. To whom I would simply respond with an authoritative STFU, and continue calmly conducting business as usual.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> in Wisconsin with a valid ccw permit you can go open or concealed. No worries about printing or a "peekaboo" with a LEO. To my way of thinking, it only takes a little more thought and planning to wear clothing and a holster that keeps your secret safe. You really have little to gain and much to lose by allowing others to know you are carrying IMHO.
> Goldwing


Agreed. I don't want anyone to know I'm carrying. I have nothing in the world against open carry, but I want the element of surprise. I'm always on alert, and I think presenting the correct posture can often keep you from becoming a victim. I would love a constitutional carry status across the country, but that really isn't realistic. I won't settle for a few loudmouth liberals forcing their narrow-minded points of view on me, though. Let them move to California or NY if they want to be that stupid.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually conceal pretty well, but sometimes it's not easy when I'm leaving my job where I can't carry. I have to unlock my gun and conceal it in the car. One day I didn't have it in place like normal and a guy at the gun shop could tell I was carrying. Then again, he has a trained eye to look for it. Lately I've been taking my holster in the office with me and I put it on before I leave for my car. Then all I have to do is slip the gun in it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

When I first applied for my NYS CCW, it was a piece of cake. High capacity mags, mini 14,s 30 round clips taped back to back. It was only NYC you were not allowed to carry.
I slowly watched the changes happen here in NY. Cuomo is just a puppet and Bloomberg is crossing state lines . I do have my opinion about NYC.
THEY are coming your way!! 
:numbchuck:


----------

